# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Lajme optimiste nga e gjith bota

## EuroStar1

*Danimarkë: Pritet mbyllja e mbi 20 kishave*

e enjte, 19 prill 2012 / postieri



Danimarkë: Pritet mbyllja e mbi 20 kishave Në vitet e ardhshme në Danimarkë pritet të rritet numri i kishave të mbyllura, duke qenë se ka rënie të numrit të besimtarëve dhe të frekuentuesve të tyre.

"Kemi mbinumër të kishave. Dendësia e kishave nuk korrespondon me popullatën dhe numrin e frekuentuesve të tyre. Në disa vende madje nuk mbledhim dot as një famulli", pohon peshkopi Peter Skov-Jakobsen.

Peshkopi vijon duke e përshkruar mbylljen e objekteve fetare si një "proces të dhimbshëm", pasi sipas tij ka ende shumë njerëz "të lidhur me kishën".

Por mbyllja e këtyre objekteve përbën tashmë realitet për Danimarkën, i cili ka dalë më parë në opinionin publik gjatë debatit e zhvilluar në muajin shkurt nga funksionarët e kishës, kur u vu në dukje se në shumë prej kishave meshat mbaheshin përpara sallave të zbrazëta.

Ateistet/org

Burimi

----------


## EuroStar1

*Holandë: Mbyllen dy kisha çdo javë*



e shtunë, 21 prill 2012 / postieri

Holandë: Mbyllen dy kisha çdo javë Mesatarisht dy kisha mbyllen çdo javë në Holandë, duke grumbulluar kështu qindra objekte kulti, të cilat po magazinohen në famullitë katolike në vend. Ndërkaq famullitë e varfra në Amerikën Latine po përpiqen të përfitojnë nga situata dhe të marrin punimet e artit dhe objektet e kultit nga Holanda për të pajisur kishat e tyre.

"Është shumë e lehtë ta kthesh një kishë në një bibliotekë, një librari, ndoshta një restorant, por ndonjëherë është shumë e vështirë. Disa njerëz mund ta mendojnë të pakëndshme darkën në një restorant që më parë ka qenë kishë"  shprehet arkivisti Eugen van Deutekom.

Numri i kishave në Holandë është prej kohësh në rënie të vazhdueshme, ndërsa pritet që deri në vitin 2018 në të gjithë vendin të mbesin vetëm 1200 të tilla. Pjesa më e madhe e kishave që janë mbyllur janë shndërruar në biblioteka, qendra shëndetësore, restorante apo dhe banesa.

Burimi

----------


## EuroStar1

*Gjermani: Policia aksion shtetëror kundër islamikëve*



e premte, 15 qershor 2012 / fronti polar

Gjermani: Policia aksion shtetëror kundër islamikëve Policia gjermane ka nisur një aksion në mbarë vendin kundër grupit radikal islamik të njohur si "salafistë". Forcat e rendit kanë bastisur 70 mjedise në Berlin, Këln dhe qytete të tjera.

Në Gjermani llogaritet të ndodhen rreth 4000 salafistë, të cilët janë ndjekës të vijës së ashpër së islamizmit sunit. Autoritetet gjermane besojnë se grupi i salafistëve dëshiron të krijojë një "kalifat islamik nën sheriat".

Ministri i Brendshëm, Hans-Peter Fridrih bëri me dije se organizata "Milatu Ibrahim" e këtij grupi është ndaluar tani me ligj, pasi "është kundër rendit tonë kushtetues dhe kundër botëkuptimit të kombit tonë.

Në prill të këtij viti, një tjetër grup salafist i quajtur "Shtëpia e 'Kuranit'" zuri kryetitujt e gazetave pas zotimit të tij për të shpërndarë falas në Gjermani 25 milionë kopje të librit të fesë islamike. Grupi pohoi se po përpiqej të shpëtonte joislamikët nga "ferri".

Ministria e Brendshme e Gjermanisë vendosi se lëvizja ishte brenda kufijve ligjorë, por lëshoi urdhër për shërbimet e sigurisë të mbikëqyrin të gjithë personat e përfshirë.

Burimi

----------


## EuroStar1

*Kanada: Hoxha akuzohet për sulme seksuale*



e mërkurë, 17 gusht 2011 / postieri

Kanada: Hoxha akuzohet për sulme seksuale Policia kanadeze ka akuzuar hoxhën e një xhamie në Toronto, për 13 raste sulmesh seksuale, ndërsa pohohet se mund të ketë dhe viktima të tjera në shtete të tjera.

Policia bëri të ditur se hoxha, Mohamad Masrur, ka abuzuar postin e tij gjatë mësimit të "Kuranit" nxënësve të Shoqatës Islamike "Mukarram Baitul" si dhe në privat në shtëpitë e viktimave që prej ardhjes së tij në Toronto.

Policia pohon se hoxha ka punuar dhe jetuar dhe në Francë, Gjermani, Bangladesh, Hungari, Singapor, Sri-Lankë dhe së fundi dhe në Florida e Miçigan të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

Autoritetet kanadeze i kanë bërë thirrje publikut t'i ndihmojë në evidentimin e viktimave të tjera. Deri më tani akuza ka 5 viktima meshkuj dhe femra, ndërsa hetimet janë në ecuri e sipër.

Burimi

----------


## angmokio

> *Kanada: Hoxha akuzohet për sulme seksuale*
> 
> 
> 
> e mërkurë, 17 gusht 2011 / postieri
> 
> Kanada: Hoxha akuzohet për sulme seksuale Policia kanadeze ka akuzuar hoxhën e një xhamie në Toronto, për 13 raste sulmesh seksuale, ndërsa pohohet se mund të ketë dhe viktima të tjera në shtete të tjera.
> 
> Policia bëri të ditur se hoxha, Mohamad Masrur, ka abuzuar postin e tij gjatë mësimit të "Kuranit" nxënësve të Shoqatës Islamike "Mukarram Baitul" si dhe në privat në shtëpitë e viktimave që prej ardhjes së tij në Toronto.
> ...


Na mbyten gomeret. Shko e bej ndonje pune mer gomor  e te fitosh ca leke se qahesh qe ste del rroga e mos hap arkivat me lajme qe kane zene myk nga vjetersia.

----------


## EuroStar1

*Belgjikë: Ferexhetë ndalohen me ligj*



Belgjikë: Ferexhetë ndalohen me ligj Në Belgjikë ka hyrë të shtunën në fuqi ligji për ndalimin e ferexheve në mjediset publike, duke e bërë kështu shtetin e dytë të BE-së që vendos një kufizim të tillë.

Kundërvajtësit do të ndëshkohen tashmë me 137,5 EUR dhe deri në 7 ditë burg.

Ligji, që nuk lejon asnjë lloj veshjeje që fsheh identitetin e personit në vende publike si parqe apo rrugë, ishte votuar njëzëri një vit më parë në dhomën e ulët të parlamentit

Burimi

----------


## EuroStar1

*Taxhikistan: Të rinjve u ndalohet frekuentimi i kishave dhe i xhamive*



Taxhikistan: Të rinjve u ndalohet frekuentimi i kishave dhe i xhamive Taxhikistani u ka ndaluar nga e mërkura të gjithë fëmijëve dhe adoleshentëve frekuentimin e kishave dhe të xhamive, në përpjekjen për t'i dhënë zgjidhje rritjes së fondamentalizmit fetar në vend.

Presidenti taxhik, Emomali Rahmon, dekretoi ligjin pasi ishte miratuar nga dhoma e lartë e parlamentit, muajin e kaluar, sipas agjencive vendase.

Ligji u ndalon të gjithë shtetasve nën moshën 18 vjeç të shkojnë në kisha e xhami, dhe u kërkon gjithashtu të arsimohen ekskluzivisht në shkolla laike, sipas agjencisë "Azija-Plus".

Autoritetet pohojnë se masa do të ndihmojë në ndalimin e fondamentalizmit fetar.

Presidenti ka dekretuar gjithashtu disa ndryshime në Kodin Penal ku "pjesëmarrja aktive" në protesta të paautorizuara do të dënohet tashmë me burgim deri në 5 vjet. Gjithashtu ata që do të shpallen fajtorë për "arsim të paligjshëm fetar" ndaj të rinjve do të dënohen me burgim deri në 12 vjet.

Presidenti Rahmon vitin e kaluar ka tërhequr studentët taxhikë që studionin jashtë vendit, pasi ka akuzuar institucione të huaja se po ndërmerrnin hapa për "përgatitjen e terroristëve".

Taxhikistani ndan kufirin jugor me Afganistanin dhe ka paditur më parë grupe fetare se përpiqeshin të vendosnin regjim islamik në vend.

Burimi

----------


## EuroStar1

*Arabi: Një grua 12-vjeçare kërkon divorcin*



Arabi: Një grua 12-vjeçare kërkon divorcin RIAD- Një vajzë nga Arabia Saudite, në moshë 12 vjeçe, po zhvillon betejë për divorc nga burri i saj 80-vjeçar. Në këtë drejtim po i ndihmon Komisioni për të drejtat e njeriut, gjë që paraqet rastin e parë të tillë në këtë vend.

Vajza para një viti u detyrua për martesë me kushëririn e babait të saj për një pajë prej 17 000 eurove.

Nëna e vajzës shumë shpejt ka kërkuar divorc në emër të bijës së saj, por pas pak kohësh e tërhoqi kërkesën pa kurrfarë sqarimi. Interesat e vajzës 12 vjeçe po i përfaqëson Komisioni saudit për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut, i cili kërkon divorc në emër të saj.
Aktivistët e këtij komisioni shpresojnë se kjo procedurë për divorc do të bëjë të mundshme aplikimin e kufirit të ulët të moshës për lidhje të një martese.

Në viset e varfra të Arabisë Saudite martesat e dhunshme ndërmjet fëmijëve dhe të rriturve janë ende dukuri e shpeshtë.

Burimi

----------


## EuroStar1

*Edhe italianët kundër perçeve e ferexheve*



Edhe italianët kundër perçeve e ferexheve Italia së shpejti do të kërkojë ndalimin e vellos së plotë myslimane të fytyrës, duke përfituar nga një debat i ngjashëm në Francë, ku Presidenti Nikolas Sarkozi e ka përshkruar perçen si jo të mirëpritur dhe ka nxitur legjislatorët të votojnë një ligj që e kufizon atë.

Ministrja e mundësive të barabarta, Mara Carfagna, tha se qeveria italiane do të ndjekë shumë shpejt hapat e Francës, duke i dhënë jetë të paktën katër drafteve të këtij lloji mbi perçet, që tashmë qarkullojnë në komitetet parlamentare.

"Jam plotësisht dakord me iniciativën franceze, e cila mendoj se do të nxisë shtete të tjera Europiane e kështu dhe Italinë, të vërë në veprim ligje mbi këtë çështje",- tha kësaj jave Carfagna.

"Kjo është për një betejë “sacrosanct-e” në mbrojtje të dinjitetit dhe të drejtave të grave emigrante. Është duke u studiuar një ligj që do të ndalojë përdorimin e perçeve apo vellove të tjera të fytyrës, që nuk janë simbole fetare – dhe nuk jemi ne që e themi këtë, por autoritetet më të larta të botës myslimane, si hoxhët e Kairos apo të Parisit."

Komentet e saj erdhën pasi një panel parlamentar francez nxiti kësaj jave që Asambleja Kombëtare të kalonte rezolutën që dënonte vellon e plotë të fytyrës, duke e mbështetur këtë me ndalimin për gratë që e veshin atë.

Burimi

----------


## mesia4ever

Eurostar sa i perket mbylljes se Kishave ky nuk eshte lajm i mire aspak por gjithsesi nuk eshte lajm i mire qe Kishat ne perendim vetem e pagezojne nje person, pastaj i thone atij personi se ai tashme eshte i shpetuar. Ai person genjen, mashtron, kryen akte seksuale dhe cdo jave e ndrron partnerin-partneren e numerohet si i krishter.

Besimi krishter eshte besim i te varferve, besimi krishter po perhapet me se shumti tek njerezit e varfer, ne Kine e Indi p.sh. por edhe ne vendet islamike. Evropianet nuk e duan besimin krishter sepse me mire eshte me be seks me nje partnere te re per cdo jave, me mire eshte me konsumu alkool dhe droga, mos me i shku prindit kur te vdes ne varrim, me mire eshte me besu se stergjysherit i kemi patur majmune, me mire me shiku me bo marrdhenie seksuale me gruan e shokut. Kur shoqeria ndjek kete, atehere cka te duhen kishat, edhe 500 me i hape per cdo dite nuk te nevojitet asgje.

Nuk eshte lajm optimist kur nje femije kerkon 'divorc' nga nje 80 vjecar, kjo nuk eshte martese hiq se pari, njeriu martohet me nje person qe e dashuron, ndersa ky femiu as qe ka dit se cka jane duke bere, e keta flasin per 'divorc'.

----------


## EuroStar1

Mesia, kjo eshte bota qe paraprin dhe rrethon besimtaret, me te mirat dhe te keqiat e saje. Nje besimtar duhet ta beje vete dallimin e rruges qe po ndjek. Une dhe askush nga Ateistet / Agnostiket nuk pergjithson besimtaret, por kritikon dhe ve ne dukje gabimet c'njerzore te feve apo individeve qe i kryejn ato, duke ju terhequr vemendjen atyre qe kane nje vizjon tjeter per njerzimin dhe qe jane kundra ketyre xhesteve te peshtira c'njerzore. Ne nuk i imponojme askujt qe te lere besimin, por behemi shkak qe duhet te reflektojne dhe te permisojne gjendjen e tyre dhe te besimeve shpirterore qe ndjekin.

----------


## Scion

Eshte ceshtje Trendi, mesia.

Me sa duket, njerzit vetedijesohen me shume cdo dite!

----------


## G.D

> Eshte ceshtje Trendi, mesia.
> 
> Me sa duket, njerzit vetedijesohen me shume cdo dite!


Ke te drejte nese e permbledh me termin *vetedije* gjendjen e hutimit qe ka perfshire shoqerite!!!

Por, me gjasa, kjo do te perfundoje shpejte! *Shume shpejte...*

(per ta bere me emocional kete mendimin perdora perseritjen artistike dhe tre pikat e vijimesise se mendimit  :ngerdheshje:  . Se mos mi merrni per te verteta keto? Ju vazhdoni te besoni qe keni te drejte ne idete tuaja! )

----------


## Milkway

> Ke te drejte nese e permbledh me termin *vetedije* gjendjen e hutimit qe ka perfshire shoqerite!!!
> 
> Por, me gjasa, kjo do te perfundoje shpejte! *Shume shpejte...*
> 
> (per ta bere me emocional kete mendimin perdora perseritjen artistike dhe tre pikat e vijimesise se mendimit  . Se mos mi merrni per te verteta keto? *Ju vazhdoni te besoni qe keni te drejte ne idete tuaja*! )


Njelloj sikur ju qe besoni se keni te drejte , qe njerzimi do te kthehet neper xhami , apo keshtu ka thene i madherishmi ?

----------


## Scion

> Ke te drejte nese e permbledh me termin *vetedije* gjendjen e hutimit qe ka perfshire shoqerite!!!
> 
> Por, me gjasa, kjo do te perfundoje shpejte! *Shume shpejte...*
> 
> (per ta bere me emocional kete mendimin perdora perseritjen artistike dhe tre pikat e vijimesise se mendimit  . Se mos mi merrni per te verteta keto? Ju vazhdoni te besoni qe keni te drejte ne idete tuaja! )


Faktet flasin ndryshe, GD!

Ketu ke per te qene, kisha, xhamia, sinagoga etj, do kethehen ne muzeume te shkuares se trishte te popujve.

----------


## baaroar

> Faktet flasin ndryshe, GD!
> 
> Ketu ke per te qene, kisha, xhamia, sinagoga etj, do kethehen ne muzeume te shkuares se trishte te popujve.


Ndoshta do të hapen "kisha", "xhami" e "sinagoga" të një lloji tjetër.
Rendit të ri (të shumëpërfolur) do t'i duhet patjetër një religjion i ri , gjithëpërfshirës, në shkallë botërore. Megjithëse Blue Beam Project mund të na duket tejet mase fantastiko-shkencor, ka gjasa të paktën që do të ndryshojë dramatikisht botëkuptimi i shoqërisë njerëzore për "Zotin" nëpërmjet rishikimit dhe rivlerësimit të doktrinave.
Një gjë e sigurtë është që dita ditës, të gjitha besimet tradicionale po humbin terren ndër njerëz. Kleri tradicional, si institucioni më i vjetër politik, në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Politikën moderne nuk do të heqin dorë kurrë nga statusi i tyre, nga përfitimet e mbajtjes së tij.
Gënjeshtra është rendi i ditës!

----------


## Scion

> Ndoshta do të hapen "kisha", "xhami" e "sinagoga" të një lloji tjetër.
> Rendit të ri (të shumëpërfolur) do t'i duhet patjetër një religjion i ri , gjithëpërfshirës, në shkallë botërore. Megjithëse Blue Beam Project mund të na duket tejet mase fantastiko-shkencor, ka gjasa të paktën që do të ndryshojë dramatikisht botëkuptimi i shoqërisë njerëzore për "Zotin" nëpërmjet rishikimit dhe rivlerësimit të doktrinave.
> Një gjë e sigurtë është që dita ditës, të gjitha besimet tradicionale po humbin terren ndër njerëz. Kleri tradicional, si institucioni më i vjetër politik, në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Politikën moderne nuk do të heqin dorë kurrë nga statusi i tyre, nga përfitimet e mbajtjes së tij.
> Gënjeshtra është rendi i ditës!


Nuk perjashtohet mundesia absolutisht ...

Popullit te "thjeshte" (Per te mos e qelbur) i duhet nje "tempull injorance", sigurisht ndertuar mbi germadhat e ketyre te sotmeve.  Fundja, mendimi kolektiv eshte shume i veshtire per tu shkulur nga masat :P

Por gjithsesi, me gjase dhe sigurisht e bazuar ne studimet e fundit shoqerore te kryera nga institute me renome, rinia vlereson ne radhe te pare Drejtesine dhe pastaj vijne aspektet materiale dhe shoqerore (Spiritualet, per cudi as qe kane qene te listuara fare). Per shembull, nje i ri do preferonte te punesohej ne nje kompani/institucion tek e cila ai mund te jepte gjithcka, pa lene anash *angazhimet* qe i lindin asaj kompanie si rregull kethimi.

Me sa duket deri me sot, religjionet ose nuk e kane kuptuar ose urrejne ta kuptojne kete te fundit, obligimin ndaj mases. Mendoj kjo vjen sepse ata e gjykojne te drejten hyjnore dhe prone te veten. Askush nuk ka te drejte ti gjykoje ata, sepse jane vete ata gjykatesit. Jeni ju dakord me kete?

----------


## baaroar

> ...
> Me sa duket deri me sot, religjionet ose nuk e kane kuptuar ose urrejne ta kuptojne kete te fundit, obligimin ndaj mases. Mendoj kjo vjen sepse ata e gjykojne te drejten hyjnore dhe prone te veten. Askush nuk ka te drejte ti gjykoje ata, sepse jane vete ata gjykatesit. Jeni ju dakord me kete?


Nëse një klerik/politikan do të ndjehej borxhli ndaj masës, do ta zbythnin nga pozicioni i tij me ceremoni ose të paktën tipave të tillë kurajozë do t'u linin në dorë vetëm çelësat e kashtës.
Historikisht kleri e ka sulmuar dhunshëm mendimin kritik të kohës kur ky i fundit ka cënuar në një farë mënyre autoritetin e klerit ndaj masës.
Përsa kohë do të egzistojë pabarazia sociale, që pak njerëz të kenë shumë duhet patjetër që shumë njerëz të kenë pak. Kleri dhe Politika si "zgjatim" i sofistikuar i saj, futen te pakica e cila lufton me çdo kusht të zotërojë e të kontrollojë shumicën dërrmuese të burimeve.
Jemi jashtëzakonisht shumë larg një bote të mirë, mjafton të shqyrtosh pozicionimin më të lartë  të klerit dhe të politikës (natyrisht edhe të promovuesve të tyre në parapaskenë) në piramidën e nevojave dhe masën në pozicionin më të ulët, ku as nevojat fiziologjike nuk plotësohen të gjitha.

Burimi më me bollëk, ndoshta edhe i pafundëm është gënjeshtra. Atë, Kleri/Politika ia shërben Masës me bujarinë më të madhe.
Për fat të keq të Masës, dhe për fat të mirë të Klerit/Politikës, këtë burim/ushqim Masa e shijon më tepër dhe nuk do të donte ta ndërronte. Ngopen aq shumë me gënjeshtra sa i kompesojnë të gjithë burimet e tjera të munguara.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Eshte ceshtje Trendi, mesia.
> 
> Me sa duket, njerzit vetedijesohen me shume cdo dite!


Sqarim: Nofka ime ne forum eshte 'mesia4ever'.

Mas pari une vet jam kunder fese se organizuar, me prifterinje e popa qe dalin me nje kryq dhe e mbajne ne dore apo ne qafe a ku ta dij une dhe bejne disa rite qe aspak nuk kane te bejne me besimin krishter, e kinse keto prezantojne 'MISTERIN' e Perendise. Jane po keta qe i kane zevendesuar farisenjte e kohes se Jezusit. Del Pastori me Lamburgini dhe me unaza diamanti dhe e 'predikon' Ungjillin.

Edhe une e pranoj se predikimi i Ungjillit dhe perhapja e Ungjillit do te jete shume me e veshtire ne nje shoqeri materialiste dhe de fakto do te behet po ashtu edhe me e veshtire qe njerezit ta pranojne besimin krishter, por kete e ka profetizuar edhe Jezus Krishti, se ne kohet e fundit do te behet keshtu, njerezit do te behen egoiste. Eshte po kjo Evropa qe me pare e ka luftuar besimin krishter qe nga qarqet akademike e deri tek politikanet.

Shiko se cfare ka ndodhur ne ShBA qe pas vitit 60, kur filloi me te madhe mohimi i Perendise dhe Bibles.

Toka do të mbushet me dhunë (Lluka 17:26; Zanafilla 6:11-13). *Vetëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara që nga viti 1960, krimi i dhunshëm është rritur afër 500%*. Para 50 viteve aborti ka qenë ilegal në shumicën e vendeve.

----------


## Scion

> Sqarim: Nofka ime ne forum eshte 'mesia4ever'.
> 
> Mas pari une vet jam kunder fese se organizuar, me prifterinje e popa qe dalin me nje kryq dhe e mbajne ne dore apo ne qafe a ku ta dij une dhe bejne disa rite qe aspak nuk kane te bejne me besimin krishter, e kinse keto prezantojne 'MISTERIN' e Perendise. Jane po keta qe i kane zevendesuar farisenjte e kohes se Jezusit. Del Pastori me Lamburgini dhe me unaza diamanti dhe e 'predikon' Ungjillin.
> 
> Edhe une e pranoj se predikimi i Ungjillit dhe perhapja e Ungjillit do te jete shume me e veshtire ne nje shoqeri materialiste dhe de fakto do te behet po ashtu edhe me e veshtire qe njerezit ta pranojne besimin krishter, por kete e ka profetizuar edhe Jezus Krishti, se ne kohet e fundit do te behet keshtu, njerezit do te behen egoiste. Eshte po kjo Evropa qe me pare e ka luftuar besimin krishter qe nga qarqet akademike e deri tek politikanet.
> 
> Shiko se cfare ka ndodhur ne ShBA qe pas vitit 60, kur filloi me te madhe mohimi i Perendise dhe Bibles.
> 
> Toka do të mbushet me dhunë (Lluka 17:26; Zanafilla 6:11-13). *Vetëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara që nga viti 1960, krimi i dhunshëm është rritur afër 500%*. Para 50 viteve aborti ka qenë ilegal në shumicën e vendeve.


Ti do te thuash, qe ishte me mira Amerika ne kohen e puritanizmit kur nepermjet klergjise fetare ligjeronin Skllaverine e Zezakeve nga Afrika?

Mire se erdhe ne boten e Agnostikeve, meqe qenke irreligjioz!
Dale ngadale, do vijsh aty ku duhet te jesh.

----------

